# Game3- San Antonio @ Denver - 4/30/05



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

*San Anotonio Spurs* Vs







*Denver Nuggets* 

*Series Tied 1-1*
*Game 1: Denver @ San Antonio- Denver Wins 93-87**
Game 2: Denver @ San Antonio Spurs Win 104-76
Game 3: San Antonio @ Denver -4/30 10:30 PM TNT
Game 4: San Antonio @ Denver - TNT
Game 5: Denver @ San Antonio - TNT
*Game 6: San Antonio @ Denver - TNT
*Game 7: Denver @ San Antonio - TNT*

** - if necessary*

*Nuggets Projected Starting Lineup*
*PG-Andre Miller
SG-DerMarr Johnson
SF-Carmelo Anthony
PF-Kenyon Martin
C-Marcus Camby

Bench-
Earl Boykins
Wesley Person
Eduardo Najera
Nene Hilari
Greg Buckner 
Francisco Elson 
Wesley Person*

*Spurs Projected Starting Lineup*
*PG-Tony Parker 
SG-Manu Ginobili 
SF-Bruce Bowen 
PF-Tim Duncan 
C-Nazr Mohammed	

Bench-
Robert Horry
Glenn Robinson	
Brent Barry	
Tony Massenburg
Beno Udrih
Devin Brown
Rasho Nesterovic *

*Game 2 Stat Leaders-

Nuggets*-
*Points-Johson 12, Miller 11, Anthony 10
Rebounds-Camby 12, Nene 6, Johnson and Anthony 4
Assists-Miller 7, Boykins Anthony and Martin 2 *

*Spurs*-
*Points-Duncan 24, Parker 19, Ginobili 17
Rebounds-Duncan and Horry 9, Mohammed 7
Assists-Parker 6, Duncan 5, Ginobili 2 *


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

probaly the biggest gm of the season so far. huge gm. i say spurs will have more energy and leadership, and duncan parker and manu will lead to another victory but will be closer.
spurs 99
denver 94

duncan 24 pt 12 reb 4assits
manu 20 pt 2 steals
parker 22 pt 7 assits

and nice bench production

i hope we can get this gm so that mon it wont be as hard and we can take the lead 2-1


----------



## rice613 (Mar 14, 2005)

wow my prediction was so off last time. I didnt even consider a blowout, and instead of the nuggets being the one with the offense, it was the spurs who scored 100+.. well anyways, i hope that my prediction this time is more on the mark. it'd be REALLY nice to be able to pull this one down as another W 

Predicted:

Nuggets 108
Spurs 98

Carmelo Anthony 24 points/7 rebs/3 asts
Kenyon Martin 23 points/9 rebs/4 asts/2 blk/3stl


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

I think the nuggets will play agressively today on the defensive side..they have to stop Ginobili and parker when they drive in..Nuggets are 19-1 under Karl at home i think..
Game Predcition 
Spurs 90
Nuggets 102


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Sorry...but the Spurs will win.

Spurs 98
Nugz 92*


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

DHarris34Phan said:


> *Sorry...but the Spurs will win.
> 
> Spurs 98
> Nugz 92*


Don't be sorry if your wrong.

I predict the Nuggets to come out steam rolling like thunder. Big time game tonight for this series.

We play much better at home and our guys are going to be jacked up when they and the fans use that electricty to feed one another.

I'm excited big time!

My predicition is as follows:

Nuggets 103
Spurs 96

Let's Go Nuggets! Cheers to all Nugget fans!


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

The nuggets have to drive in..like they did in the beggining of the first quarter..also the nuggets have to get thier free throws..thier shooting like 50 % or something..


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Nuggets down by 5 and less then 22 seconds left..i think this one is over now..ouch this loss hurts because it was at home..now if the nuggets want to win the series they have to win one at San Antonio


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I just want to thank Anthony for helping to ensure that the Spurs win tonight. It means a lot to us fans.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

**edit

Please don't come to another forum and attempt to bait the fans*


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> **edit*



They will probably suspend him for next game. So that stupid idotic play could have single handedly ruined there chances of tieing up the series in the next game.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> They will probably suspend him for next game. So that stupid idotic play could have single handedly ruined there chances of tieing up the series in the next game.


I don't think it was that bad of a foul. It was just totally uncalled for. The game was practicly over and he was not going for the ball at all. Although, missing the last 22 seconds of the game so you could leave early enough before the traffic started is hardly a punishment.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> They will probably suspend him for next game. So that stupid idotic play could have single handedly ruined there chances of tieing up the series in the next game.


DUDE, arent u a lakers fan?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm in heartbreak hotel right now folks. Tough loss by the Nuggets and I'm nervous to find out what will happen to the melo man.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

well i would say good gm but it got a lil chippy at the end. still it was a hard fought one. im gald the spurs pulled off with a win but its still along series to go so im going to not have any victory of a series intill it ends. I think the momentum has realy shifted to the spurs. What are yalls opions on what karl said and what melo did?


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Melo is an *******. What a cheap shot


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Charlotte_______ said:


> Melo is an *******. What a cheap shot


Maybe I am really biased. I just didnt think that foul by Carmelo on Manu was that devestating a blow as everyone is claiming. It was a bad foul and so called "hard foul".

That said I came up in the 80's and watched the Celtics and Lakers murder each other. I saw the Late 80's bad boys Pistons butcher MJ every time he tried driving the ball to the hoop. I saw the Bulls vs. Knicks series and there was so much more contact and aggresive hard fouls back than.

The only thing I disagree about the play is when Carmelo pushed Manu after the foul. You erase that push and Carmelo shouldnt even get a flagrant IMO.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

I'm also a Nuggets homer, but I didn't think that warranted an ejection last night either. It was an unnecesarry frustration foul, he wasn't going for the ball, in my opinion it should've been a flagrant, not an ejection. Two nights ago I was listening to the play by play guys on TNT saying that it's not really a flagrant foul unless they go for the head or neck, where it could be dangerous and they're clearly not going for the ball. Then last night it was "Yeah he got him in the head intentionally, that warrants an ejection." If anyone else sees it differently, please feel free to post your opinions.


----------



## Guth (Feb 23, 2005)

First off, in the interest of transparency (how do you like that? That is my big journalism term for today), I AM a Spurs fan, but I like to think that I have the ability to look at basketball objectively when I want to.


I think the key to Anthony getting ejected was probably more for the refs to not the let the game get out of control. In a vacuum, I am not sure that is an ejection, just a flagrant. But with the tension in that game, I think the refs probably did not want anyone, on either team, to do something stupid at the end, so they just went ahead and put their foot down. Like I said, I don't think that play is an ejection in every game, but I think in the context of the game, the refs probably had justification. I wouldn't worry about a suspension, though.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

It definitely deserved an ejection, but I don't think he should get suspended. But Buckner's punch...well that's a different story.


----------

